# Lenovo HDMI output



## tfaughn (Oct 20, 2008)

I have purchased a Lenovo SL500 with a single HDMI output. I tried connecting it to my Hitachi 42" plasma tv, but can't see any picture on the plasma. When I switch to the appropriate input on the tv, the laptop makes the sound indicating it found the device, and the same happens if I switch to any other TV input, I hear the sound again indicating that the laptop recognizes the device is disconnected. In short, the laptop knows when the tv is connected, so I know there is appropriate connectivity between the two. I fiddled with the function keys for external display, but still nothing on the tv. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RogueSpear00 (Jan 18, 2008)

Push the Function (FN) and the F7 key (there should be two little monitors or computer like icons on the key)

That will cycle the display options.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Check different resolutions as well if you haven't to see if you can get any of them to hit to start with, like 1024x768 or 1360x720 or 1366x768 or even 1920x1080 if it hasn't been tried.


----------



## tfaughn (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for such quick responses. I'll give both suggestions a try and report back. If it works, I'll mark the problem as solved.


----------

